# my new avatar



## TLSpartan (Mar 14, 2007)

since i was getting a new sig, gov78 deciede to kindly make me a new avatar to complement it. i like it but do YOU


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks very nice


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 14, 2007)

Very cool! Goes well with the already impressive sig.

Looks like the gov is joining GBAtemp Sigmakers Union Local 23...
.. good thing.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice. I'd remove the writing though; it's hard to read the font at that size and the username's written right above it, it's a little redundant written on the avatar as well


----------

